# Welchen günstigen Farb-Laser ~100 €



## Daxelinho (8. Januar 2012)

*Welchen günstigen Farb-Laser ~100 €*

Hi!

Ich brauche einen Satzt neue Patronen für meinen HP Deskjet 5652. Diese müssen nicht unbedingt original sein, nur günstig sollten sie sein. Da es ja auch schon sehr günstige Drucker gibt habe ich mich gefragt, ob ich nicht besser bei wegkomme, wenn ich mir einfach einen neuen Drucker hole. Und gibt es in dem Preissegment von bis zu 50 € was gutes? Wenn möglich 3-in-1, also Drucker, Kopierer und Scanner. Auf die Druckqualität lege ich eigentlich keinen Wert, man sollte nur noch den Text lesen können 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Joel-92 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

Hi, lass die Finger von Auffüllpatronen und mit Selbstauffüllflaschen, mit denen du die Farbe mit einer Spritze in deine Patronen füllst. 
Damit habe ich schon 2 HP PhotoSmart Drucker geschrottet, beim ersten wurde es in der Garantiezeit repariert, beim zweiten mal hätte der Kostenvoranschlag für die Reperatur fast so viel wie ein neuer Drucker gekostet. 

Ich rate dir zu einem Farblaserdrucker. Da kostet ein Satz Orginal-Toner (also Schwarz, Gelb, Cyan und Magenta) ca. 140 € aber dafür kannst du mehrere Tausend Seiten damit drucken. 

Netzwekfähig (Kabel + Wlan) + USB: Samsung CLP-325W
USB: Samsung CLP-325

Wenn dir Schwarz-Weiss Druck genügt würde ich diesen Drucker kaufen, er verfügt über USB und Wlan: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Samsung/ML-1865W/738920/?

Falls dir ein Schwarz-Weiss Drucker genügt, du aber noch einen integrierten Scanner/Kopierer benötigst würde ich zu diesem Gerät greifen, es verfügt übre LAN, Wlan und USB. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Samsung/SCX-3205W/690956/?


Falls du einen Farblaserdrucker benötigst und einen Scanner, dann würde ich den Scanner extra dazu kaufen, weil Farblaser-All-In-One Geräte sehr teuer sind. Du könntest z.B. diesen Flachbettscanner nehmen: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Canon/LiDE_210/551722/?

Ich habe das Vorgängermodell Modell (CLP-315W) als Version mit LAN und W-Lan, um den Drucker ins Netzwerk einzubinden. Wir nutzen das Gerät als Familien-Drucker (4 Personen nutzen den Drucker und zwar häufig), schwarz muss man ca. alle 4 Monate austauschen und die Farben, je nach dem wie viel man druckt 6-12 Monate.


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

Mhh, da ich noch SChüler bin ist das im Moment ein wenig teuer.. Besonders so ein Satzt Patronen.. Selbst wenn die solange halten. Ich habe dennoch zwei Fragen:
1. Ist es zu empfehlen so einen Farb-Laserdrucker gebraucht zu kaufen?
2. Ich drucke nur ca. 1x in der Woche ca. 2-3 Seiten (), ist es ein Problem wenn man mal längere Zeit nicht druckt? Weil bei Tintenstrahlern trocknen dann ja die Druckköpfe ein..

LG
Daxelinho

€dit: Was haltet ihr von dem? Samsung ML-1860 Der ist sogar recht günstig..
€dit²: Sind da eigentlich schon Toner bei?


----------



## Joel-92 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Mhh, da ich noch SChüler bin ist das im Moment ein wenig teuer.. Besonders so ein Satzt Patronen.. Selbst wenn die solange halten. Ich habe dennoch zwei Fragen:
> 1. Ist es zu empfehlen so einen Farb-Laserdrucker gebraucht zu kaufen?
> 2. Ich drucke nur ca. 1x in der Woche ca. 2-3 Seiten (), ist es ein Problem wenn man mal längere Zeit nicht druckt? Weil bei Tintenstrahlern trocknen dann ja die Druckköpfe ein..
> 
> ...



Zu 1. Ja, warum auch nicht. Wenn du dir einen Drucker kaufst ist der erste Satz Toner gleich dabei, die Toner sind dann halt nicht ganz voll. 
Zu 2. Nein, da kann nichts eintrocknen, da Toner Pulver ist. Da kannst du den Drucker ein paar Monate nicht benutzten und der druckt so, als wäre er neu. Wenn du nur 2-3 Seiten in der Woche druckst, dann hält der Toner bei dir bestimmt über 1 Jahr. Bei uns werden 20-100 Seiten in der Woche gedruckt.

Der Drucker (Samsung ML-1860) ist ein Schwarz-Weiss Laser-Drucker. Ob Toner schon dabei ist weiß ich nicht. Bei dem Samsung Farblaser, den ich empfohlen habe ist der Toner jedenfalls schon dabei. Übrigens kannst du bei dem Farblaser auch die Farben einzeln kaufen kostet dann eine ca. 40 €.
Der Toner für den  (Samsung ML-1860) kostet ca*. 47 € im Internet und reicht für 1500 Seiten. 
*


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

OK, vielen Dank! Dann muss ich tatsächlich mal über eine Investition nachdenken..

LG
Daxeliho

PS: Hier nochmal die beiden Edit's von meinem Post:


> €dit: Was haltet ihr von dem? Samsung ML-1860 Der ist sogar recht günstig..
> €dit²: Sind da eigentlich schon Toner bei?


€dit³: Ich werde gleich mal einen Thread im Markplatz erstellen


----------



## Joel-92 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> OK, vielen Dank! Dann muss ich tatsächlich mal über eine Investition nachdenken..
> 
> LG
> Daxeliho
> ...


 
Der Drucker (Samsung ML-1860) ist ein *Schwarz-Weiss* Laser-Drucker. Ob  Toner schon dabei ist weiß ich nicht. Orginaltoner kostet jedenfalls 47 € im Internet und reicht für 1500 Seiten. 

Bei dem Samsung Farblaser, den ich  empfohlen habe ist der Toner jedenfalls schon dabei. Übrigens kannst du  bei dem Farblaser auch die Farben einzeln kaufen kostet dann eine ca.  40 €.


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*



> Der Drucker (Samsung ML-1860) ist ein *Schwarz-Weiss*  Laser-Drucker. Ob  Toner schon dabei ist weiß ich nicht. Orginaltoner  kostet jedenfalls 47 € im Internet und reicht für 1500 Seiten.


 Habe ich garnicht gesehen  Danke, dann fällt der schonmal flach 



> Bei dem Samsung Farblaser, den ich  empfohlen habe ist der Toner  jedenfalls schon dabei. Übrigens kannst du  bei dem Farblaser auch die  Farben einzeln kaufen kostet dann eine ca.  40 €.


OK, danke, dann werde ich glaube ich mein Konto plündern..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

Ich habe hier den Vorgänger stehen den 1640 und kann über die Qualität nicht klagen, auch habe ich noch einen gebrauchten HP 1020 stehen der aus einer Bank kommt. Ideal ist bei den einfachen Geräten das Trommel, Fixiereinheit und Co in einem Gehäuse stecken und so die möglichen Folgekosten unten halten. Für den HP hatte ich für die Einheit gerade mal um die 30 Taler bezahlt. Ich würde für den normalen Drucker zb eine Patrone von Geha, Pelikan oder Boeder nehmen die sind recht gut und günstig. Dann würde ich ev. einen Laser nur für den Textdruck nutzen. Mache ich so seit längere Zeit auch.


----------



## Joel-92 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> OK, danke, dann werde ich glaube ich mein Konto plündern..



Dir sollte ja dann die USB Version reichen.
Am günstigsten ist der Drucker bei Amazon zu haben Samsung CLP-325 Farblaserdrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
an zweiter Stelle bei Alternate Samsung CLP-325 und an dritter Stelle bei Notebooksbilliger Samsung CLP-325 *Laser Christmas* bei notebooksbilliger.de wobei der Preisunterschied nur bei ein paar Euro liegt.


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

Vielen Dank, warte erstmal ein bischen ob ich ein Angebot bekomme und dann werde ich bestellen 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Januar 2012)

Den CLP-325 gibt's bei meinpaket.de (über gh.de) für 83,30 ). Jedoch scheint mir meinpaket nicht die beste Platform zu sein.. Was meint ihr?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

Dort ist von Licht bis Schatten ja alles vertreten, wenn man auf Lieferbar klickt beginnen die Preise allerdings bei 95 Taler + Versand. Da wäre Amazon dann mit 99 Taler dann quasi das günstigste Angebot.
Wenn man genau schaut stellt man fest das man für den Preis nur die Tonerkartuschen bekommt, dort direkt nach dem Drucker geschaut sind 114 Taler fällig


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Januar 2012)

OK, dann echt lieber bei Amazon 
Was meint ihr? Lieber jetzt bestellen oder auf ein gutes Angebot warten? Am besten so eins wie am 6.12..  (~55 € O.o)
Oder halt ein gutes gebrauchtes.. 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

Warten kann man immer, nur ob es Erfolg verspricht? Oder man nimmt doch lieber einen S/W Laser wenn man nicht zuviele Grafiken druckt, ein Tonersatz übersteigt schon mal recht leicht den Druckerpreis


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Januar 2012)

Lohnt es sich nicht dann mehr, wenn man mal neue Toner braucht (in meinem Fall ca. 1-2 Jahre ) einen neuen Drucker zu kaufen ?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Januar 2012)

Noch was: Ich habe gehört, die Druckqualität bei Fotos soll bei'm CLP-315(N) sehr sein, ist dies auch beim CLP 325 so? Und was haltet ihr vom Brother 3040CN?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## choolio (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de!!!   da bekommst du eigentlich alle möglichen Patronen ziemlich günstig. Sind zwar nicht Original aber mit kompatibilitäts-Garantie. Ansonsten kannst du dir ja mal die Epson SX Serie ansehen. Da gibts günstige Drucker, die eig. ganz okay sind. Für Schüler/Studenten mit geringem Budget eig ganz gut geeignet. Da gibts auf 3in1


----------



## onslaught (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Noch was: Ich habe gehört, die Druckqualität bei Fotos soll bei'm CLP-315(N) sehr sein, ist dies auch beim CLP 325 so? Und was haltet ihr vom Brother 3040CN?
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho



was meinst du mit "sehr sein", ich weiß aus Erfahrung daß Farblaser zum Fotodrucken nicht unbedingt geeignet sind. Wir haben im Betrieb ziemlich neue, große Lexmark Farblaserdrucker und Farbkopierer aber diese modernen, teuren Geräte kommen an die Qualität
eines Tintenstrahlers beim Fotodrucken nicht heran.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

Wenn es nur um Grafiken geht ist es ok, aber für Fotos sind die nicht so pralle. Sonst hätte ich schon lange einen Farblaser. Übertrieben gesagt sehen die aus wie bei der Tageszeitung


----------



## Daxelinho (12. Januar 2012)

Ja, meinte sehr schlecht  Aber da ich meine Fotos sowieso nicht ausdrücken wollte.. Wayne 
Werde noch ein bisschen auf ein Angebot warten und eBay überwachen 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## ada102n (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

hi, falls du nur schwarz-weiss druckst, dann lohnt sich auf jeden fall der kauf eines laserdruckers. 

ich hatte zuerst einen günstigen tintendrucker. dann habe ich gemerkt, dass die patronen arsch teuer sind. daraufhin habe ich ersatz patronen verwendet (gefakte). da ALLE gefakte patronen nicht die original tinte verwenden, trocknet diese irgendwann im druckkopf aus. der druckkopf lässt sich nicht reparieren/auswaschen.

ein jahr später habe ich mir einen neuen tinten drucker gekauft. und wieder das gleiche spiel. spätestens nach einem jahr war er kaputt und noch ca. 5-10€ wert.


die Lösung:
ein laserdrucker!
ich verwende auch jetzt noch gefakte toner kartuschen, aber der drucker hält noch.
außerdem kannst du den drucker extrem lange stehen lassen. der toner trocknet kaum aus!
habe einen hp laserjet p1102w gekauft. rund 70€, für toner bezahlst du ca. 20-30€ - der hält aber ewig.


----------



## onslaught (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*



> außerdem kannst du den drucker extrem lange stehen lassen. der toner trocknet kaum aus!



Der Toner IST trocken, sonst ist er hinüber. Nach extrem langer Standzeit mal rausnehmen und vorsichtig schütteln (die Kartusche)
das ist alles.



> falls du nur schwarz-weiss druckst, dann lohnt sich auf jeden fall der kauf eines laserdruckers.



Dem kann man uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Für monochrome Drucke gibts nichts besseres und auf lange Sicht günstigeres.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

Erwähnt wurde es ja mehrfach, so ca die 20 fache Seitenzahl sollte je nach Kartusche drin sein wenn nicht sogar mehr


----------



## Daxelinho (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

Danke, ich denke, ein Laserdrucker wird es wohl wreden, vermutlich auch als Farb-Laser. Ich würde mir die Option nämlich offen lassen auch mal das ein oder andere farblich untermauerte Dokument zu drucken  Und wenn es hart auf hart kommt hat mein Vater noch einen Tintenstrahler 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

Aber auf dem Marktplatz wird wohl kaum ein Farblaser auftauchen, aber vielleicht am Sonntag eine Kerze in der Kirche


----------



## Daxelinho (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo günstige Patronen für HP Deskjet 5652 oder neuer Drucker?*

Ich muss gestehen: Ich habe immer noch keinen Drucker gekauft ^^
Ich frage lieber nochmal, bevor ich mir einen Drucker kaufe: Welchen Farb-Laser sollte ich nehmen? Immer noch der Samsung CLP-325? Oder gibt es seit dem eine veränderung im Segment? Auch toll wäre, wenn es eine All-in-One-Metode wäre ^^ (Wobei Drucker+Scanner reicht )

Ich habe auch mal den Titel verändert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen günstigen Farb-Laser ~100 €*

Ich würde den Samsung immer noch empfehlen. Patronen für deinen HP gibt es wie Sand am Meer im Netz, nur ich persönlich traue den Billigsttinten nicht so ganz und würde ja eher Geha oder Pelikan empfehlen da müßtest du mal Google bemühen für einen günstigen Dealer


----------



## Daxelinho (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen günstigen Farb-Laser ~100 €*

Also Patronen wären nicht das Problem, könnte Farbig + SW für knapp 40 € bekommen (Original), nur weiß ich nicht, wie lange der Drucker noch hält (hat auch bald seine 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel) und da ich nicht allzu häufig drucke werden die Patronen wohl schnell eintrocknen, was zu einem neuen Kauf führt ^^
Aber danke, ich habe gerade gesehen, der Drucker ist ja teuer geworden (oder kommt mir das so vor?) Also ich glaube das die Wireless-Variante damals noch keine 165 € gekostet hat..


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen günstigen Farb-Laser ~100 €*

Ich habe mal kurz was gegoogelt. Man kann ja mit eine Laserprinter kein normales Fotopapier (Inject) bedrucken, was muss man dann für ein Fotopapier nehmen?


----------



## der-Toni (1. August 2012)

*AW: Welchen günstigen Farb-Laser ~100 €*

Also den Samsung CLP-325 Farblaser kann ich auch empfehlen. Hab den Drucker seit ca. einem Jahr. Ich nutze aber keine Original Patronen da diese einfach zu teuer sind, kaufe meine Patronen günstig online.


----------



## Daxelinho (25. Dezember 2012)

Immer noch die gleiche Empfehlung? Budget ca. 60 €


----------

